

Connex.io will stop its service on September 15 - gulbrandr

This is an email sent to connex.io users:<p>----------------------------<p>Dear connex.io user,<p>unfortunately connex.io will stop its service by September 15. As we were not able to get enough traction we have to take this step.<p>Please make sure to download your contact data until then. In accordance with our Terms of Service your data will be deleted from our servers on September 15.<p>Thank you for your support. If you have any questions do not hesitate to simply reply to this email.<p>Best regards,<p>Marcus and Ata - connex.io Co-Founders<p>---<p>connex.io - automating your address book<p>Marcus Kuhn, Co-Founder &#38; CEO<p>Technoparkstrasse 1; 8005 Zürich; Switzerland
======
fawyd
Hey Marcus & Ata

Ich finde es persönlich sehr schade, dass connex.io eingestellt wird - war es
doch einmal eines dieser vielversprechenden & breitergestreuten Schweizer-
Startups. Für die Zukunft wünsche ich euch beiden viel Erfolg mit hoffentlich
anderen Projekten - lasst die HN-Community doch wissen, was so bei euch als
nächstes ansteht.

Grüsse aus Bern Fabian

~~~
gulbrandr
From Google Traduction:

I personally find it very unfortunate that connex.io is closing - it was once
one of these promising and diversified Swiss startups. For the future I wish
you both good luck with hopefully other projects - let the HN community know
what's coming with you next.

------
mkuhn
Yes we had to close the doors. Thanks to everybody who supported us.

P.S. Could the poster maybe remove my cell phone number? Thx

~~~
gulbrandr
I'm sorry, I cannot edit the entry.

